# US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!



## shesells (2 Oct 2007)

Just back from a trip to the US and wanted to warn others crossing the Atlantic that the queues for US immigration in Dublin on the way out are at least 90 mins! The line starts about 20m before the steps down to the immigration area and crawls.

Our flight was delayed by 45 mins due to people stuck in the queue and a combination of that and our bags coming off last (after 75 mins waiting, even though they were tagged priority!) meant we missed our onward connection.


----------



## Guest120 (2 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

The recommend check in time for transatlantic flights is *3 hours 30 Mins* before departure, even with the times you mention once you stick to the advice of your airline and proceed to immigration after check in you shouldn't experience any difficulties.



shesells said:


> The line starts about 200m before the steps down to the immigration area and crawls.


The main concorse of Pier B which houses immigration and service is only 50m at it's widest point, you must have been wrapped around the pier a few times to make 200m


----------



## scatriona (2 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

anythings possible in Dublin airport


----------



## shesells (2 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Oops typo! Should have been 20m, it was back to the start of the section, where the self service restaurant, bar and irish jewellery place is... basically a long way (and lots of people) before the steps to immigration.

We checked in 3 hours before our flight, security took about 40 mins, then picked up a bottle of water and a newspaper and went straight to immigration. Took us about 70 mins and we didn't have to join the queue at the back thanks to frequent flyer status.

Would have helped if more than half the immigration points were staffed. All the gates down there had flights going out at similar times so that's a lot of people to funnel through four staffed points.


----------



## rsta (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Thanks for that info! Thats good to know. 

I'm hoping to head to the states for shopping in December.  (See post I made re passport troubles... :-( hopefully we will get there!! )


----------



## pc7 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

can i ask what time was your flight? head out to ny on the 17th on 9am flight, don't fancy it being delayed as I've booked a transfer and they will start charging after an hour from the time I've told them


----------



## moe1013 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

The 9am flight should be just fine. I think it's the second one out. As regards everyone else I would suggest just going down at a reasonable time before departure, if you are delayed they will comb the line looking for you so the flight leaves as close as possible. Have a bag checked in though! It is so much easier to find a person in a line rather than a bag in a bin. The airline will find you.

there is only so much people should put up with at Dublin IMHO...


----------



## greenday (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Am flying to Boston in December with American Airlines via Aer Lingus to London.
Where will I clear immigration? 

Am so used to clearing at the Shannon stopover on the Aer Lingus flights


----------



## GVA (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Greenday - you'll go through immigration in Boston. Only direct flights from Ireland clear immigration in Ireland.

Regarding clearing immigration in Dublin, I'd say give yourself 2 hours - it'll save you panicking. It's a long wait but if you have to go through in the U.S. it could take a lot longer.


----------



## shesells (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Our flight was 11.30am. We spoke to the agents at check in and they said every flight they had going out that week was delayed because of immigration.

Not sure who's to blame for this (though having all points open would be a good start) but us missing our connection meant we got to our destination 5 hours late and our bags didn't make it til next day and the Dublin delay played a huge part in that.


----------



## bond-007 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

As for checking in 3hrs 30mins early, if you go to the immigration too early they will send you away. They have set times for each flight and they will not allow you down the steps until the appointed time.


----------



## shesells (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Just don't forget that immigration and check in are separated by security (20-45 mins if you're lucky) and shops. Immigration will let you in 2 hours before your flight time.


----------



## colc1 (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

in fairness to dublin airport its more a case of immigration being slow than anything they are responsible for.  US immigration treat you like a criminal and sometimes ask you numerous questions in my experience and never have enough desks open.  So frustrating! And they could at least be friendly


----------



## Kiddo (3 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*



greenday said:


> Am flying to Boston in December with American Airlines via Aer Lingus to London.
> Where will I clear immigration?
> 
> Am so used to clearing at the Shannon stopover on the Aer Lingus flights


 

We flew to NY via Heathrow with AA and cleared immigration in NY.


----------



## shellstar (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Hi,

We went to NY on 17/9, our flight was at 10.30am. We got to airport about 7 and checked in then went upstairs for some breakfast. We headed down to security about 8 (took few mins to get through ) then browsed the duty free. We went down to immigration around 9 and were through in about 5-10mins. Meant we had quite a while to hang around downstairs for our flight to board but it beats being delayed at security etc. 

There was a Delta flight boarding and they went up and down the line bringing people forward who were on the flight.

Have a great time anyone heading oiver that way ....  I'm jealous.....


----------



## zag (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

I flew out on Continental at 0900 on Sunday this week.  The queues for the US check-ins (about 0700) were quite short (maybe 10 mins) and there was almost nobody in the security queue.  I think it took 2 or 3 minutes to get from check-in through to the other side of security - a record.

I went for food and thought there was plenty of time, but when I got to the immigration queue it was back as far as the area between the bar and restaurant.  I crawled along and made it down after 20+ minutes.

I guess there is something going on at the moment - I have never had to queue for that long before getting to go downstairs for immigration.

z


----------



## bond-007 (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Has the process changed with them, are they taking longer to process each person?


----------



## Brooklyn (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Any US citizens reading this and thinking "well at least I won't have to deal with this" should note that they no longer have separate fast-track queues for US citizens at Dublin Airport.  There goes one of the advantages of dual citizenship!


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

I flew to San Deigo via Philly with AA and had to clear Immigration in Philly. Took about 2 hours with a load of questions etc.
Time before that was with Air Fungus and cleared in Dublin no probs.


----------



## GVA (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

Just noticed on the American Airlines site that, when travelling from Dublin to Chicago you clear immigration in Chicago. Why are AA any different from other airlines?


----------



## bond-007 (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

AA have simply taken the choice not to use the immigration facilities in Dublin. There is no obligation on AA to use it. It may be well cheaper for AA not to.


----------



## bb12 (5 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

flew to the states last week and while the q for immigration extended up the stairs, it moved very quickly and i had just enough time to fill in my forms before getting to immigration. i flew with delta on a 9am flight so don't think there were any other stateside flights leaving at that time.


----------



## zag (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

When I arrived back in DUB this Saturday, we came into the (old) new bit of the terminal - the well designed straight bit to the left after you come through security.  This bit is due to be knocked down as part of the next round of redevelopment at the airport from what I've heard.  Go figure . . .

Anyway, this is also the bit that doesn't have US pre-clearance.

When we arrived there were AA, Delta and Continental planes there - so unless the passengers were bussed over from the pre-clearance area (possible, but I haven't seen it before) then all the passengers on those flights would have had to clear immigration at their destination instead of Dublin.

Maybe the airlines have got tired of having their passengers coralled in that awful squishy little area (with insufficient seating, one tiny coffee shop and no way out) after you pre-clear immigration.

z


----------



## bond-007 (9 Oct 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*



> Maybe the airlines have got tired of having their passengers coralled in that awful squishy little area (with insufficient seating, one tiny coffee shop and no way out) after you pre-clear immigration.


Most likely. Also I feel the advantages of clearing in DUB are less and less nowadays. Also the airlines pay less if they don't use pre clearance.


----------



## Buckshee (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

going to Boston soon via shannon (both ways).....anybody know where we will clear immigration ????

Aer Lingus flight No: EI133.... Do we get off the plane in Shannon or what is the story ??

Any advice welcome...thanks


----------



## bond-007 (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*

If a flight goes via Shannon, the immigration is done in Shannon.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*



bb12 said:


> flew to the states last week and while the q for immigration extended up the stairs, it moved very quickly and i had just enough time to fill in my forms before getting to immigration. i flew with delta on a 9am flight so don't think there were any other stateside flights leaving at that time.



who was this flight, gettin it in jan and Delta has had bad press in Ireland recently


----------



## Buckshee (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: US Immigration queues at Dublin, get there early!!*



bond-007 said:


> If a flight goes via Shannon, the immigration is done in Shannon.


 
So its everybody off the plane.....clear immigration then back on ( all within an hour to avioid delaying the plane ) ??  Oh dear

Thanks for the info Bond


----------



## scatriona (20 Nov 2007)

We flew with Aer Lingus last week to NYC on a 4pm flight and cleared immigration in JFK, was all quite handy actually, just the regular queues.


----------

